# New Hampshire Chef in Distress -- Badly need a hotbox



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi,

I'm working at a small (24 rooms) inn in New Hampshire (Squam Lake Region), and never do any catering... BUT we're doing an outdoor plated function for the owner's daughters wedding (130-150 folks, 12 September). I've only been on the job for a couple of months, so I really, really want this to go well.

Here's the problem: We're doing three different entrees on the property at a considerable distance from the kitchen. I'm accustomed to much larger operations, and was planning on renting a double-door hotbox (crescor, banquet cabinet, whatever you want to call it) so we can plate all the entrees in advance, wheel them out to the site, and then pull and garnish as the plates are picked up. But I can't find anywhere that has a large hot box for rent!

Does anyone out there 1) know of someplace I can rent a large hot box in the New England/Boston area or 2) have a hotbox they can spare that weekend (I'll pay! Pick it up! Buy you drinks! Whatever!) or 3) have some suggestion on how I might pull this thing off without pre-plating (kitchen staff = five)?

All suggestions welcome!

Regards,
Pete


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Have you checked Taylor Rental in Concord? There's also one closer to you in Belmont. What about checking with the Common Man restaurants. If your boss is local to Squam Lakes, they probably know eachother. Does Plymouth State College have a culinary program? Maybe you can check with them.

I had to find caterers in your area for a job I was unable to take on. By googling, met a lot of really great folks. Might be worth a try.

Wish I had one to lend, but I use cambros. Good luck!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I just re-read your post. We've done 2 and 3 entrees on-site by plating for service. We've used the cambros to keep each item hot. It wasn't ideal, but it worked.

Can't talk them into cold entees, can you?:lol:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Pete your making a big error by plating and transporting. Bring all items on sheet pans or 2 inch pans and assemble at sight. Even if you only have a 6 foot table behind a screen, you are better off. 130 to 150 with 5 staff is way more then enough people to dish out.:chef:

P/S You state you do very little catering. If you try and do it like the way you describe, you wont do much more catering.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Have you found your hot box yet?


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm with Ed on this one. Can't you get a couple of 6 foot tables for a plating line? You can even keep the food hot using chafing dishes or a similar type system and plate from those. That way, your plated food won't dry out in the warming cabinet.

-Kevin


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I picture each plated meal looking like hash after a possibly bumpy travel to the site.


----------

